# Rug hookers?



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Are there any traditional or primitive rug hookers in KP? 
My daughter made this fathers day card for her dad when she was 15. Was inspired by her art work to make a rug that reflected this love. I dyed the wool for the rug as well.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Your rug is gorgeous! Bet your daughter was so pleased you turned her picture into this lovely rug.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice way to commemorate that moment--I like the earthy 'antique feel', I guess comes from your dyed yarn.  Welcome to KP

Read about it--haven't tried it yet; done some latch hook rugs.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow that is a wonderful rug


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

that takes me back I made a wool rug when at secondary school. Mum complained about the cost!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Trishaknit said:


> Are there any traditional or primitive rug hookers in KP?
> My daughter made this fathers day card for her dad when she was 15. Was inspired by her art work to make a rug that reflected this love. I dyed the wool for the rug as well.


Gosh that is beautiful I made a rug many years ago from a kit I purchased but you don't seem to see them for sale any more not that I fancy doing another as the one I did took forever

:lol:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

How lovely,
Great job all around from the drawing to the finished rug.
I have never tried to make a rug.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've made hooked rugs with rug yarn (no longer seems to be made) but not strips of wool fabric. Still have an unfinished rug I started 40+ years ago. Recently discovered you can find vintage rug yarn on line. Think I may get vintage yarn and change pattern to fit available yarn. Not in any hurry as it has been 40+ years.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm out here. Love to hook . Braid and knit and quilt too! Willie


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty rug,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is wonderful!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG!!!Your rug is such a FINE piece of art!!!!!Utterly amazing


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty I think that will be a family heirloom. Wonderful that you took something from the past and made it new and look old. Does that make sense. I guess it does need more coffee.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that!!! I have some art work that I would love to make into something.. great idea... thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Trishaknit said:


> Are there any traditional or primitive rug hookers in KP?
> My daughter made this fathers day card for her dad when she was 15. Was inspired by her art work to make a rug that reflected this love. I dyed the wool for the rug as well.[/quot
> LOL that is neat...my last name is FISH I should do one!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I absolutely love your rug!!! Over 40 years ago I made several hook rugs...I'm still using them and they look as good as new!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

No other way to describe it than BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your picture is gorgeous. great job


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love everything about this post including the cat. What a lovely home!


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have wanted to learn rughooking. I think I have to wait until retirement. I cant really squeeze in anymore with all my sewing and knitting!


----------



## knitsel (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,
I have been hooking Oriental rugs for the past 24 years.
They are done on a Monk's cloth backing with a hooking
needle. The designs are printed on the fabric with color 
suggestions. They are truly beautiful and of heirloom quality.
Supplies and info can be had at 
Oriental Rug Designs
104 Sussex Rd.
Hudson, OH.02878-4708

Would send photos but haven't figured out how todo it just yet.
Happy hooking, the knitsel


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Not my design but I hooked it.willie


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Knitsel
Would love to see your rugs.
Willie


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Love hooking. Your rug is awesome!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, your rug and the sentiment behind it are lovely!! i am a traditional rug hooker, have made many,many rugs,including a rug for my sons wedding five years ago of our family cottage..he loves it! Knitting caught my fancy five years ago when the grandbabies started coming,but i have recently fallen back in love with hooking so am looking forward to getting back to it this winter...your work is lovely and you have created an heirloom for your family!!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

That is a fantastic rug!


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Have been hooking for around 45years, taking time off for knitting. Sure would like to contact some fellow hookers in my areas! I have more wool than I can ever use and a few extra patterns on burlap.plus dyes!


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes..made 15 or so wool rugs and won a few ribbons at the Va. State Fair, as well. What a wonderful way to remember the card, the event and the giver. Now, I am waiting for inspiration to hook a rug for the ned nephew getting married in June. They plan to live in California and I don't think a wool rug is quite the thing for pastel colors OR California weather!

Love the quiet process, the preparations and the dying, cutting and creative process in drawing my own patterns to suit my whims.

Would love to see more. Enjoyed doing a jig-saw puzzle rug of many colors....a great way to use up scraps!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your rug is just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow! What a gorgeous rug! I would love to learn this craft. Where would one go to find info/kits/supplies to do just that? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful rug. And what a comfortable looking cat in the picture--nice place for him!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny, I just ordered a book from Amazon and a kit from primitivespirit.com yesterday.

She hooks beautiful primitive design rugs and is an amazing dyer.

Not sure when I can fit in another hobby but...


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my god...this is beautiful. Congratulations on a fantastic art piece!!


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

My daughter and I had made all kinds of rugs traditional and the larger size hook rugs & pillows. 83yrs. & now just knit. We enjoyed it & travel to several rug hooking schools in Kansas & Mo. Forgot what you call the former. Still have several hooks with stands still.


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Saw where they called primitive and for me enjoyed primitive rug hooking.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What a great idea, and the rug turned out gorgeous.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

JanetH said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous rug! I would love to learn this craft. Where would one go to find info/kits/supplies to do just that? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Check out the rug hooking sites on line, you could by a precut kit just to try one out, and some people use hoops instead of gripper rug stands. I prefer the gripper stands. They are all prices and sometimes you can get the equipment used.

http://www.searsportrughooking.com/index.cfm?id=46624&fuseaction=browse&pageid=1

http://www.woolwrights.com/traveling-hookers.html

http://www.pinterest.com/explore/primitive-hooked-rugs/


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been hooking rugs, pillows, bags & more for 20+ years. There are four groups here in NW Oregon and SW Washington and a week long camp in Rockaway. OR every spring. Most of my rugs given to family but I keep them for awhile before gifting. I love how you can paint with loops of wool that you have dyed.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I have done rug hooking in the past but not much at the present. Non one in my area hooks and getting supplies was a nightmare.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes I use to hook rugs. My grandmother taught me how to cut the wool into small strips and hook them into the backing. Later years I used used yarn strips and my latch hook. Your daughters fish rug is beautiful.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Krecreator said:


> Yes..made 15 or so wool rugs and won a few ribbons at the Va. State Fair, as well. What a wonderful way to remember the card, the event and the giver. Now, I am waiting for inspiration to hook a rug for the ned nephew getting married in June. They plan to live in California and I don't think a wool rug is quite the thing for pastel colors OR California weather!
> 
> Love the quiet process, the preparations and the dying, cutting and creative process in drawing my own patterns to suit my whims.
> 
> Would love to see more. Enjoyed doing a jig-saw puzzle rug of many colors....a great way to use up scraps!


Some parts of Ca. have very cool evenings and nights, would feel good on the feet and be a lovely memory from you!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Trishaknit said:


> Are there any traditional or primitive rug hookers in KP?
> My daughter made this fathers day card for her dad when she was 15. Was inspired by her art work to make a rug that reflected this love. I dyed the wool for the rug as well.


I simply love your rug. I'm surprised your fur baby in the basket isn't after the fish. LOL Cute, Cute


----------



## tradhook (May 3, 2012)

Trishaknit said:


> Are there any traditional or primitive rug hookers in KP?
> My daughter made this fathers day card for her dad when she was 15. Was inspired by her art work to make a rug that reflected this love. I dyed the wool for the rug as well.


I have done traditional rug hooking for many yers. I love to see other crafters' work. Excellent work and fun to see.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I knew the hookers would come out of the woodwork sooner or later! :mrgreen:


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Your interpretation of your daughter's card is beautiful. I don't do rug hooking, although I'd love to start but isn't it VERY expensive? I do punchneedle instead and love it, but would really like to do something a bit larger than 8"x10". Ahhh well, perhaps someday!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my! It's a wonderful rug. I do rug hooking as well. How creative of you to do the piece from a card. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

ohmunner said:


> Your interpretation of your daughter's card is beautiful. I don't do rug hooking, although I'd love to start but isn't it VERY expensive? I do punchneedle instead and love it, but would really like to do something a bit larger than 8"x10". Ahhh well, perhaps someday!


I don't know anything that isn't expensive anymore. I bought my equipment over 30 yrs ago, costly then but not doubled like it is now. Hooks are probably the most reasonable of equipment, you can start with a hoop, and if you can't get a cutter, you can take your time and cut strips by hand. This works well especially for primitive rugs where the strips are wider. My other grandmother was blind since 16 yrs old and used to hook. Her daughter would cut the strips with scissor's and put them in plastic bags that had a fork or a spoon or a knife so my grandmother could "recognize" her colors and she hooked round and round till she got to the centre. She raised 5 children, canned, knit perfect socks and cooked all the meals. I have one of her small rugs and her hooks, that I treasure so much.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Your rug is just GORGEOUS!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I love it!! I haven't dyed my own wool yet. 
I have a wonderful shop, in fact I'm off in the morning for some time with my hooker friends. The owner of the shop dyes wool and draws patterns for us. I went to the shop for knittung needles about two years ago and now I'm a hooker as well lol


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Yaya579 said:


> I love it!! I haven't dyed my own wool yet.
> I have a wonderful shop, in fact I'm off in the morning for some time with my hooker friends. The owner of the shop dyes wool and draws patterns for us. I went to the shop for knittung needles about two years ago and now I'm a hooker as well lol


So lucky to have a hooking shop near by Yaya!


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the info Trishknit. I will check out those websites and possibly order out something to hook. OMG!I can see another hobby starting to emerge! Where to find the time? LOL!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I very fortunate. The owner travels to teach and brings wonderful teachers. We jus had Kris McDermont in for a braiding class. I was lucky enough to get in. It was wonderful. I just love having all this knowledge close by. I don't think I would be hooking if I hadn't gone in to look at needles. Lol


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to hook with my mother when I was young (a LONG time ago). No TV so we would listen to the radio and hook rugs in the long winter evenings. I have a stash of woolen things and burlap that I've been gathering from thrift stores, just waiting to find the time. Don't know when that will ever be. And I measured my mother's homemade rug frame so can make one for myself.

A rotary cutter makes short work of cutting strips.

My mother had a number of hooked rugs on her floors and when she had an auction sale before she went into seniors housing she threw them on the throw-out pile. The auctioneer pulled them out again and said he would auction them. Mom said, "But they're not even cleaned!". You wouldn't believe what they sold for!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

peanutpatty said:


> I used to hook with my mother when I was young (a LONG time ago). No TV so we would listen to the radio and hook rugs in the long winter evenings. I have a stash of woolen things and burlap that I've been gathering from thrift stores, just waiting to find the time. Don't know when that will ever be. And I measured my mother's homemade rug frame so can make one for myself.
> 
> A rotary cutter makes short work of cutting strips.
> 
> My mother had a number of hooked rugs on her floors and when she had an auction sale before she went into seniors housing she threw them on the throw-out pile. The auctioneer pulled them out again and said he would auction them. Mom said, "But they're not even cleaned!". You wouldn't believe what they sold for!


Forgot about the rotary cutter, that will work great too and much more economical. Your mother sounds like a lovely lady Peanut Patty. What a sentimental thing to do together on those winter evenings, warms my heart!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, fine hooking is done better with a wool cutter. Primitive is 6 and above but. Finer cut is very hard to cut and get even with a rotary cutter or scissor. Dorr Mill in New Hampshire has all the things you need to get started. I know Cris Mc Dermot. She lives near me in Vermont. Does beautiful rugs. Willie


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Williesied said:


> Hi, fine hooking is done better with a wool cutter. Primitive is 6 and above but. Finer cut is very hard to cut and get even with a rotary cutter or scissor. Dorr Mill in New Hampshire has all the things you need to get started. I know Cris Mc Dermot. She lives near me in Vermont. Does beautiful rugs. Willie


I use Dorr, it is like cutting butter! Everything else is gathered from thrift to recycle. And of course if I find a Pendleton wool shirt, I jump for joy!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

This is done in mostly Dorr Wool #6 cut. I am going to remove the date on the rug and rehook it, as I prefer to label and sign the backs now.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love the rug and your daughter's art work is beautiful. I also see a sweet kitty napping in the sunshine. How sweet.


----------

